# Hershey Park



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

We are planning to take our three kids ( 14, 13, 13) to Hershey Park for the Labor Day weekend and camp at the campground near the park. I have read the threads for Hershey Park and some reviews from other sites, but just wondering if anyone has spent that much time in the area and if they think my kids will have a good time. I am a little worried about the lines for the rides and if there will be enough to do in the area or the park to entertain them for three days.









Thanks!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

roanokecampers said:


> We are planning to take our three kids ( 14, 13, 13) to Hershey Park for the Labor Day weekend and camp at the campground near the park. I have read the threads for Hershey Park and some reviews from other sites, but just wondering if anyone has spent that much time in the area and if they think my kids will have a good time. I am a little worried about the lines for the rides and if there will be enough to do in the area or the park to entertain them for three days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hershey Park is nice.......However...

Why don't you join your fellow Outbackers for the Labor Day Rally in Elkins, WV.

BTW...Welcome to the site!! I am sure they would love Hershey, but that place is going to be a zoo and I know there are a couple of slots open in Elkins!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Hershey is a nice park for both young and old. Not sure three days in a row would keep them busy. 
We usually go for a weekend and make the park one day. We actually never get through the whole park in a day but we also do not stay for the night time festivities. I am sure they can keep busy for three days. The campground should have some type of activites over labor day.

Two weeks later during the september 11-17 week/weekend Hershey has the largest rv show in the country. Over 1200 rv's on site including a new outback. We have our reservations at a local KOA for the weekend. Have a great time.


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

Has anyone been to Hershey Park or an amusement park over Labor Day weekend? I was wondering if the lines were longer than normal or are people tired of the parks and ready to move on to the next thing and therefore, the lines would be about normal?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I know Six Flags Darien Lake last Labor Day was busy and there were lines, but there usually is and they move pretty good.

Depends on weather also, cold and windy will be a light crowd in the park, hot and sunny and water parks will be crazy.

Certain theme rides like a spectacular roller coaster will have longer than normal lines on a holiday weekend. Like a 2 hour wait.

We really enjoyed it last year even with more people going.


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

If you are staying in the Hershey campground, you get early admission to the park like they do at Disney. Get in early, avoid the lines and do the rides that usually have long lines.

If your teenagers like rides, I imagine they would enjoy Hershey for three days. They could do just water rides for one day.

There are plenty of other things to do around Hershey to keep you busy.


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

Unfortunately the early admission is only valid until 8/20







What else could we do while in the area?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We just left their a few weeks ago and we did hershey in a day. any more is pushing it in my opinion. we did chocolate world the next day and thats really only a hald day event. We went to indian echo caverns for half a day and harrisburg to their fire musem but thats just my thing but it is interesting. You could always kill one day at the campground at the pool. Amish village is boring, dont waste your time. Dont order a chicken-pot-pie in PA unless you want a bowl of soup???? Elizabethtown had a great pizza place downtown on the corner of ???? street. We had 2 thirteen year old girls on the trip and they didnt get too bored...


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Some suggestions:

Hershey Chocolate World Tour (not an all day thing)
Hershey Water rides








PA Renaissance Fair http://www.parenfaire.com/
Hang around for the RV show on Sept. 13th .... http://www.largestrvshow.com/
Take a trip to Harrisburg

OR

A trip to Cabelas should always be on the agenda ....

Jim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Your kids will enjoy Hershey park
And if they really like park you also have Dorney Park which is about 1 1/2 hours east on 78
And if you happen to go t the Harshey Show say hi to Chris and Mark ( Tom Schaeffers)
Have a great time

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> Dont order a chicken-pot-pie in PA unless you want a bowl of soup????


Is there any other way to order chicken pot pie??









Oh, you meant those things with a crust on top of the stew?!?!









Steve


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

You could also take in Gettysburg, about an hour away. A very moving place to visit. We've been there three times.

But alas, since it is Labor Day weekend, it too will be CROWDED!

Dan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lancaster, Amish country is also very close.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

DH posted some good place. I came across this website thought it might have some good information for you. Harrisburg area has some interesting things.  click here (harrisburg, hershey, carlisle)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Lancaster, Amish country is also very close.


Just watch out for the horse and buggies

Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Lancaster, Amish country is also very close.


Just watch out for the horse and buggies

Don
[/quote]

Your tow vehicle tires can really sling what the horses leave on the road...

Gary


----------

